# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Public domain castles

## Mb.

The British Library has a massive collection of public domain images collected on Flickr. Here specifically are 95 illustrations (and a couple floor plans) or castles:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/britis...7639804554423/

Enjoy!

----------


## Mb.

Also a massive map collection!

https://www.flickr.com/search/?w=12403504@N02&q=map

----------


## Shall Teclex

Thank you very much for sharing this!

----------


## Oktarnash

Awesome, How people thought the world looked like back then, There is a map where california is it's own island XD

----------


## xpian

I love stuff like this. I've been combing through Google and grabbing floor plans for big, famous estates...then turning around and using them as castles/dungeons in my D&D campaign. This originally started as a floor plan for an old mansion or estate that I came across (recreated in Adobe Illustrator) :

----------


## Meshon

Good find, some of those illustrations are fantastic. There's a genre of painting and drawing (probably etching too) that I really like, showing the lonely ruins of a castle from a distance. I remember seeing one of Drachenfels some time in the past. So cliché, but still...

xpian, that's great, it makes me think of Sans Souci in Berlin.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## herrysan

Informative post and link, thanks

----------


## - Max -

Interesting stuff, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ascension

I used eplans.com for getting ideas for my house.  Lots of stuff there, not necessarily medieval but good reference for spatial relationships of rooms and what not.

----------


## kortleggur

> The British Library has a massive collection of public domain images collected on Flickr. Here specifically are 95 illustrations (and a couple floor plans) or castles:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/britis...7639804554423/
> 
> Enjoy!


I am using the Raby Castle from your resource. By scaling the drawing using google maps distance, then I have created a resource for the Castle gate for use in 5x5 feet square maps in adventure gaming.

----------


## kortleggur

Here is the next section



This is done using Incscape

----------

